# Duck Dinner



## Anvil Head (Dec 8, 2014)

Scott, think these might work if you roasted that little ducky?


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes sir, i believe that would do it. Thats a cool set. Nice work buddy.


----------



## Scott R (Dec 9, 2014)

I do believe those would get the job done perfectly.  Awesome job on those!!


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 9, 2014)

Scott (x 2), Thanks.
I made a set several years back small enough to do roasted humming birds. The sets are based on a Wm. Fink (famous Cal. maker mid 1800's) I saw in a small shop in New Orleans once. Only they had MOP handles and were not Damascus.

I like making the mini's, just a smaller, more selective market.
Most folks don't appreciate the difficulties entailed in making miniatures. A 200#+ anvil and 2# hammer are useless as well as a 2x72 KMG. Plus one mistake and you're done!


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 9, 2014)

Those are remarkable Anvil.
Mini stuff is always interesting to me.


----------



## bbs383ci (Dec 9, 2014)

awesome work.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks fellas. Fun but a bit frazzling to work that small these days. The old fingers don't mind like they used to.


----------



## Scott R (Dec 10, 2014)

Anvil Head said:


> Plus one mistake and you're done!




That's what keeps me from doing more of them.  I've slipped a couple of times and cut so much of the bill off I had to trash the head


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 10, 2014)

Those are cool.  As usual I have questions. 

1. I assume you use files?
2. Do you heat treat and sharpen?


----------



## 10mmhunter (Dec 10, 2014)

*Mini Fighter*

Don't you hate when people butt in on others post? Sorry Carl...I finished this one a few weeks ago.  I forge my miniture ones in a miniture 1/3 firebrick propane forge. Use smooth jaw needle nose pliers for tongs, a 3/4oz. Stainless hammer I made. For the anvil I use a 3# one I got from a saddle shop. Yes you forge them just like a big one, harden just like a big one, temper just like a big one, and sharpen just like a big one.  I sell my miniture blades in leather sheaths as a tie tack.  That way if the fellow wants it to be a hat pin instead all he has to do is remove the chain from the tie tack. I've sold 6 to ladies who wear them like a jewelry pins on their shirt. Just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 11, 2014)

Scott R - Just change that shoveler into a coot.....
Yeah it's a royal pain. I'm always trying to figure design a "universal jig" to save my fingers, so far I have a drawer full.

GB 
1. I assume you use files?
I use almost all hand tools. They are just too small for the torque and aggressiveness of most power tools. I do have three flex-shaft units in my shop that are used heavily and come in quite handy on the small stuff and detail work. Files are a big part of the tool selection.
2. Do you heat treat and sharpen? 
I make my miniatures to scale and exactly the same as my full size user knives, all except for putting a serious cutting edge (do tricky to handle safely).
I use Damascus scraps that I forged for larger blades. They have to be reworked by forging to get the patterns tight and small enough to look proportional. I then forge the blades to near finish (I mostly use an Lp torch, small reshaped hammers and small bench anvil). Pre-finish with hand files and sandpaper, heat treat then then handfinish. File work the spines, etch the blades and mark. Tap threads on the tangs and butt caps (when appropriate), drill for pins, etc. Fit guards, handles, glue up then finish out. I make either hard material scabbards from same material as handle, or leather sheaths.
Fittings - sterling silver, gold, bronze or copper; blades - almost always Damascus; handles - fossil ivory, MOP, stone, or carefully selected woods.
Have made several hundred over the years. 65 plus reside in the Lorenzi Knife Museum in Milan, Italy (they still buy a few every year or so to add on). I sell to several serious collectors here in the States as well.

Raley - sold a "Capt. Jack Sparrow" Cutlass at the Blade this year about 1.25" long (can't find the pic right now)...perfect for pirates.....


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 11, 2014)

Cool stuff guys and thanks for the explanation.  I'm even more impressed now.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey you ought to meet my fingers......what's left of them.


----------



## ncrobb (Dec 14, 2014)

Very nice Carl.  A mini is on my list of "when I get caught up" things to do.

Robb


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 14, 2014)

Careful Robb they can be as addictive as forging!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 14, 2014)

Neat little carving set Carl.  Good for those of us that need to diet!
Super job!


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 15, 2014)

Hard part is getting the birds!


----------



## jbrooker (Dec 16, 2014)

Carl i do believe those would work just fine


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey James, been awhile. Yeah 'bout right for hummers but anything bigger than a parakeet is a bit large so you have to choose your cuts carefully......(I read a lot).


----------

